
Ask HN: How do you get and stay motivated? - titusblair
Would love to know what you do to get and stay motivated?
======
nthState
I'm not sure if the person who posted this on Reddit is the original author,
but it does make you think about motivation differently
[https://www.reddit.com/r/GetMotivated/comments/3h76yq/text_d...](https://www.reddit.com/r/GetMotivated/comments/3h76yq/text_dont_rely_on_motivation_for_anything_it_is/)

~~~
titusblair
cool thanks!

